# Gsd dies saving owner's life!!!



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

This was posted on the other board and I thought you all might be interested in reading about Rugar's heroic actions!!!
German Shepherd gives own life to save owner from rattlesnake | GadsdenTimes.com


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

:rip:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Great story but made me cry. Thank you for sharing. I love stories about GSDs loyalty and love.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> Great story but made me cry. Thank you for sharing. I love stories about GSDs loyalty and love.


**nods**


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

You did not die in vain Rugar, you'll always be remembered.... Feel terribly sad for both of them.

Hope that the Hindsruhe lineage continues, no doubt about it.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

*tears* What a brave boy defending his master in true GSD fashion.

Rest in peace sweet boy


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

All of the trophies and ribbons Rugar earned pale in the shadow of the last thing he did for the human he loved. And this action came from his heart, no amount of training taught him that. Great job Rugar! Until you meet again with the human you love, run free!


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

:rip:


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Good story but super sad.

Quick question though. Why did the dog die? Wasn't there a thread recently that said dogs can take a Rattle snake bite and survive? I think it included pics of a few shepherds with swollen noses etc. Does it depend on the location of the bite, or the severity (amount of venom)?


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

What a sad sad story.....


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

crisp said:


> Good story but super sad.
> 
> Quick question though. Why did the dog die? Wasn't there a thread recently that said dogs can take a Rattle snake bite and survive? I think it included pics of a few shepherds with swollen noses etc. Does it depend on the location of the bite, or the severity (amount of venom)?


I don't know. A few times when I've had one of the Hooligans at our local ER someone would bring in a dog that had been bitten by a rattler and the prognosis was not good. Maybe age has something to do with it ... wasn't Rugar elderly?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Lilie said:


> All of the trophies and ribbons Rugar earned pale in the shadow of the last thing he did for the human he loved. And this action came from his heart, no amount of training taught him that. Great job Rugar! Until you meet again with the human you love, run free!


..thats it... I am totally tearing up now. Thanks Lilie but truer words could have not been spoken. *sniff*


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Does it depend on the location of the bite, or the severity (amount of venom)?


It does in human so I imagine it does in dogs as well. Age, condition, size also affect the outcome. I suspect immediate activity level does as well, ie an active or agitated victim is probably moving the poison through the system more rapidly.


----------



## AuberryShortcake (Mar 9, 2010)

Such a brave boy. RIP

Part of the reason the bite was fatal may have been where he was bitten. The tongue is very vascular, which would allow the venom to spread through the blood stream quickly, and, when it started to swell, would have blocked his airway. And as other's have said, I'm sure age and activity level had their part in it.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

very sad. 

i thought dog and people survived most rattlesnake bites?


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

chicagojosh said:


> very sad.
> 
> i thought dog and people survived most rattlesnake bites?


I thought so too, but being bit in the tongue actually made it even worse.

Poor poor dog.


----------

